# List of Plants that DON'T like EXCEL?



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out which plants don't like excel.

I know that Vals don't based on personal experience. Wondering about *Subwassertang*, various *mosses (fissiden, xmas)* and *Blyxa Japonica*? I noticed my sub looks a bit holey lately and wonder if it's excel related because I increased the dose lately.

Any other confirmed excel haters?

Thanks.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

_Cryptocoryne_ species will melt with the introduction of Flourish Excel. Usually not at very low doses, but even just using it per the instructions will USUALLY harm the plant.

_Blyxa japonica_ does fine with excel. Not sure about the subwassertang.

I've heard that _Egeria densa_ doesn't react well to excel dosing, but i don't have any personal experience to back that claim up.

Not sure how _Nymphaea spp._ (specifically _N. micrantha_) would fare; i'd be interested in hearing myself. I bet it wouldn't do too well.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I have crypts and vals that dont mind glut at all... Ive even accidentaly nuked a tank with glut so hard that all the fuzzy algaes turned red and vanished within 48 hours.. no vals in that tank, but atleast 2 different crypts, wendtii tropica and a little one thats still unidentified.. just sayin...

Edit: glut dosed via metricide14, always eyeballed it..


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I did two days of excel dosing in my 90G tank with java fern, crypts, mini bolbitis, staurogyne and cyperus, and the crypts started deteriorating/melting almost immediately. Within 24-36 hours at least.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

How are your guys' water parameters, my water is like 20 degrees hard.

Maybe theres a link there. 

Also, excels active chemical(which i cant spell, glutereldehyde??) Is photosensitive if i remember correctly...

But i dose whenever i feel like it really.. 
So, i wouldnt think that would be such a factor..

Also, when i was using Excel, i dosed wrong.. bottle says a cap for every ten gallons to start and a thread in the cap per 10 gallons every day after, unless following a large water change. Correct me if im wrong.

I dosed at a cap per ten gallons daily..


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

steven p said:


> Also, when i was using Excel, i dosed wrong.. bottle says a cap for every ten gallons to start and a thread in the cap per 10 gallons every day after, unless following a large water change. Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> I dosed at a cap per ten gallons daily..


Steven this is a very high dosage of excel  In the past I used to dose fert's everyday and I had problems in my tank (high phosphates, thread algae, green dot algae). Now I dose excel (and other fertilizers) only twice a week, as recommended by Seachem. I have CO2, RO, 0.8 w/l for 7 hrs in summer. In the past I had green dot algae due to excess fertilizing regime, high lights, low CO2 and poor water circulation. Since I got gr8 advice as to how to control green dot algae I did everything as the the plant guru's advice and I can see the results. 


Personal experience Vals and Egeria densa dont like excel, crypts (I have 6-7 types) melt on overdose. I've dosed excel in tank with rare mosses as well as subwassertang didn't have a problem. But please do not overdose as it may kill yr moss.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

IME, Excel/Metricide-14 will melt crypts if overdosed. However, if dosed on a daily basis at regular dosing levels, the crypts will do fine.

Taiwan moss will endure excel overdoses. I'm not to sure about subwassertang though.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Rony11 said:


> Steven this is a very high dosage of excel


Yes, but with suprisingly little side effect. I thought i had been nerfing my cherry shrimp with glut, until did a more thourough(sp?) tank cleaning and found a bit of carniverous water weed and later hydra... Lucky me, ehh..

My tanks are basically overgrown, by the way, which likely helps... If it were just a water sprite and some duckweed, everything in those tanks would be in fishy heaven...

A lil' glut just helps the plants pollish off nitrogeneous waste, imo.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Crypts in my experience have been fine. Even when I accidentally over dosed the tank 10x the recommended amount for a week straight. Only thing I lost was anacharis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Certain Plants & Gluteraldehyde*



atom said:


> I'm trying to figure out which plants don't like excel.
> 
> I know that Vals don't based on personal experience. Wondering about *Subwassertang*, various *mosses (fissiden, xmas)* and *Blyxa Japonica*? I noticed my sub looks a bit holey lately and wonder if it's excel related because I increased the dose lately.
> 
> ...


Hello a...

If you're referring to Seachem's Flourish Excel, that contains the trace of the industrial form of carbon, then it's supposedly, most of the mosses, some varieties of Vallisneria, and ferns like Java.

I used this fert several years ago and my Vals suffered the most. There was little difference in my ferns and Singapore moss and other plants in general. I found other liquids I thought worked much better and they didn't contain gluteraldehyde. 

Your choice.

B


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Either excel is melting my Subwassertang or my Amanos are eating it.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I keep certain threads subscribed for reasons like this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20172

I did a quick summary a couple years ago and added it to that thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1201176&postcount=373


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I did a stupid thing.. I sprayed Excel on my anubias and other plants in my tank when the water level was down. Well, it is killing my BBA and Hair algae but my anubias plants are dead or dying. 
So far my fish and Bamboo Shrimp or fine, but I feel really disappointed about my plants. 
Do you guys and gals know if they will come back?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

kalawai2000 said:


> I did a stupid thing.. I sprayed Excel on my anubias and other plants in my tank when the water level was down. Well, it is killing my BBA and Hair algae but my anubias plants are dead or dying.
> So far my fish and Bamboo Shrimp or fine, but I feel really disappointed about my plants.
> Do you guys and gals know if they will come back?


I did the same thing to my _Microsorum pteropus 'red'_. It's been at least 4 months since spraying them with diluted excel, and they are finally just starting to come back. I would imagine that yours should recover, but it might take a while.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just did that too my java I forgot about it in the excell bath when I was scaping my new tank it been a moth and it's popping out new leaves with no c02 and low light just a small amount of ferts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

